
Vim Cheat Sheet (2015) - philonoist
http://vimsheet.com
======
lorenzfx
To me, the most important thing about learning vim is its grammar (verbs and
objects). Check out "Your problem with Vim is that you don't grok vi." [0]
(one of stackoverflow's best all time answers).

[0]
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/1220118/2131903](https://stackoverflow.com/a/1220118/2131903)

------
erikbye
[https://i.imgur.com/YLInLlY.png](https://i.imgur.com/YLInLlY.png)

EDIT: Much higher res.

Hang it on your (cubicle) wall.

~~~
lorenzfx
I like this for the big arrows, but it's missing {}, () and ge.

------
s_dev
Open terminal, type vimtutor.

I've yet to find a simpler vim tutorial.

------
mcgrath_sh
I have built my own cheat sheet over the months I have been using Vim. I
highly recommend doing that after you are familar with the basics. My next
step is to work on putting it in Vim itself via a documentation plugin. I got
the idea from this [1] blog post.

[1] [http://technosophos.com/2014/10/09/create-built-in-vim-
cheat...](http://technosophos.com/2014/10/09/create-built-in-vim-
cheatsheet.html)

------
amingilani
The way I learnt vim keys was through: vim-adventures.com

This isn't a paid advertisement. I had to jump through multiple hoops to get a
paid account since my country doesn't have PayPal and they wouldn't accept
Bitcoin. I loved this site.

------
jkmcf
At uni, one of my physics profs allowed us to bring our own cheat sheet into
exams. The point wasn't to cram it full of everything in super tiny writing,
but to think about what should go on it and how to organize it. The thought
process makes a bigger difference than having the cheat sheet.

------
PuffinBlue
I like this one:

[https://vim.rtorr.com/](https://vim.rtorr.com/)

------
kdelok
This looks nice. I also really like:
[http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/vim.html](http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/vim.html)

It's a pared down cheat sheet that covers most of what I need day-to-day.

~~~
mfrw
This one resembles the emacs ref-card sheet. I'll print it and paste it on my
wall, removing the emacs one ;)

Thank You

------
joseluisq
Well, this is good opportunity to view The Emacs Handbook
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/)

------
mfrw
This might be a better visual aid too : [http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-
sheet.gif](http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif)

------
philonoist
The advanced version of this is here
[http://vimsheet.com/advanced.html](http://vimsheet.com/advanced.html)

------
allenleein
I found this interactive tool very useful:

[http://www.openvim.com/](http://www.openvim.com/)

------
bertil
I moved to vim this week (from Sublime) and couldn’t find anything like this.

Thank you so much!

~~~
majewsky
Be sure to check out the other cheat sheets that people linked in the other
comments as well.

------
dresseddown925
[https://adminhacks.com/vim-cheatsheet/](https://adminhacks.com/vim-
cheatsheet/) that's the one I use

